# Dead-Horse Topics



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

I figured it would be quite helpful for the Site Discussion forum to have a list of suggestions and topics that the staff and userbase at large, having already discussed them at great length several times over, are simply tired of talking about.

Yak's compiled list of already given suggestions was evidently supposed to catalog these (as well as suggestions the staff liked), but it seems he never went through all the threads to compile it. (I can't really blame him.) But even if he had, it would no doubt be rather annoying to sift through all the suggestions in such a thread just to see which ones nobody wants to hear about any more. So putting them in a separate thread seems the prudent course of action--after all, it could then (if the staff likes it) be made a sticky and marked "Read Before Posting". (Obviously, I'm hoping for that outcome )

Anyway, I've thought of five so far, but corrections and additions are quite welcome.
So, enough yammering. On with the list!


*Cub porn.* It's been allowed for quite a while. The staff will decide whether or not to change it in light of the UK's new laws with or without your input. (This means you.)
*Bestiality.* People who admit to real-life dogfucking are banned whenever the admins catch their admissions. Drawn images, however, are still admissible. Move on.
*FA as a paysite.* Dragoneer has said repeatedly that FA will not become a paysite. Since he's the owner, it's safe to say that it won't become one unless he changes his mind. From what's been said so far, that seems pretty unlikely.
*An RP subforum.* Since the mods quite understandably don't want to deal with that kind of shit, it's not going to happen. Keep it to IMs, PMs, or IRC.
*Adults-only membership.* This would make FA look like it's just a porn site. Apparently that's a bad thing. In any case, the admins said "no."

(If this is misplaced, I apologize. Feel free to move it if necessary.)


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 16, 2009)

I think you got all the dead horses covered, here.

I don't know why nobody else thought of this sooner.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I think you got all the dead horses covered, here.


I'm sure there will be more eventually, but thanks!



> I don't know why nobody else thought of this sooner.


I think it's that furries love to complain about things being repetitive, and thus hate original content :V


----------



## Corto (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a suggestion for an easier solution: Use the god danged search function before posting a new thread. It takes like 10 seconds, people.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 16, 2009)

Corto said:


> Here's a suggestion for an easier solution: Use the god danged search function before posting a new thread. It takes like 10 seconds, people.


That's been suggested before. Newfags have yet to start doing it :V

This way, it's more head-beatingly obvious that there are certain topics nobody wants to hear about, and so it can, if the staff chooses, be accompanied by a warning saying "All threads of this type will be locked immediately, with OPs receiving an infraction".

Much more practical and/or diabolical, no?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2009)

I like these topics but that's just because they get everyone's panties in a bunch.

It's amusing to see people get _that_ angry over a simple forum post.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 16, 2009)

For the moment, this is stickied and closed.


----------

